# Does this look dangerous to you? Thoughts!



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Sooo, this video is by a girl on YouTube who rose to fame after she posted a few videos of her riding bridleless and bareback over insanely high Jumper jumps. 







I saw this video of her "playing" with her horse...honestly, I *DO NOT* think this is safe. Of course everyone on the video's comments are all "you two have an amazing bond! I'm so jealous" etc etc
While that may be true, she's giving off an ignorant message by showing young/novice horse people that you can have your horse rear and buck right next to you safely.
What are your thoughts?


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well ummm wow. haha Personally I don't find that safe in the slightest. To each their own I suppose.... I think the rearing/bucking is what gets me. I've known some people who play with their horses (usually their older, well mannered, been around the bush and always mind their Ps and Qs) but they don't allow them to buck or rear. The most they do is play tag or something. Like one kid plays with her gelding in the arena some times and goes up and tags him on the shoulder and he walks after her until he touches her with his nose. Sometimes I do this with my mare but I never let bucking, kicking, rearing or anything harmful go about. Usually though we find different stuff to do with our horses like trail riding, jacking around, riding bareback stuff like that to switch it up. I don't mind playing games on the ground and stuff just don't let it get dangerous for you or create bad habits. It's unfair and dangerous to the horse and to you in the long run. Just my personal opinion, pretty horse though!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Honestly?

I never understood why people want to play with their horses in that way.

For me, I expect my horses to look at me with the "Yes ma'am" attitude. I'm not their bestest best friend, I'm their herd leader. I'm the dominant one, and I expect them to behave in control and respect while I am anywhere near them. Sure, I love on my horses and baby talk them but when it comes down to it that will all go away as soon as they show me disrespect.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Is this the gal who rides a dilute pinto bare back and bridle less, jumping? I'm on my phone with limited data. 
If it is that gal, she knows her stuff backwards and forwards, and IMO doesn't deserve being chastised. Would I be comfortable with someone less experienced doing the same? No, but the gal I'm thinking of knows her stuff, and is an excellent rider.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

The horse is keeping a respectable distance.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

JustDressageIt said:


> Is this the gal who rides a dilute pinto bare back and bridle less, jumping? I'm on my phone with limited data.
> If it is that gal, she knows her stuff backwards and forwards, and IMO doesn't deserve being chastised. Would I be comfortable with someone less experienced doing the same? No, but the gal I'm thinking of knows her stuff, and is an excellent rider.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But horses get sold or are handled by others....


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

She is a much better rider than I am or ever will be. But maybe the advantage I have in being an old fart is I realize what videos like that inspire others to do - others who do NOT have the ability. So yeah, I feel comfortable - even though I'm not a great rider or horseman - in saying she is wrong to post videos like that. Particularly since she sells videos to try to convince others to do the same...:-x

"_Now with over two million views on her videos and over three million on her YouTube channel, what started out as playing around in the paddock has gained her international attention, as people sit captivated, watching her FREE RIDE._"

For $40, you get:* 5 Free Riding tutorials*



_An Introduction to Free Riding_
_Free Riding Techniques_
_Teaching Your Horse to Free Ride_
_How to Control an Unpredictable Horse_
_Free Riding Demo_
http://freeridingnz.com/international/products-page/dvds/free-rider-dvd/


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

In her other video, she is jumping a massive fence bareback and bridleless. But most importantly, she is jumping it HELMETLESS. It doesn't matter how good of a rider you are, riding a horse without a helmet is dangerous. Horses are ANIMALS with a mind of their own that controls a body three times your size. They are prey animals, therefore their natural inclination is to take flight when something scares them. I trust my horse, but I would NEVER get on him without a helmet OR "play" with him in the pasture with him rearing and bucking around me. I would also never advocate/encourage rearing.....I know some people train their horses to do that and that is beyond me.

Anyways, this is just my two cents.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Her body language and how the horse reacts tell me all I need to know. Honestly. it is dangerous, of course, as all things we do with horses, but in the right hands and in the right time this is a wonderful tool to strengthen partnership. I see that this girl knows what she's doing and I respect her for her choices. Many of us would have lots to learn from her - and it's a shame that just because there are inexperienced people out there, who post truly dangerous videos that show their incompetence, examples of true work at liberty get stashed in the same pile.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Too many people out there living in a Black Stallion fantasy world who don't have the knowledge and ability to see the problems this might bring down on their heads. Literally... She may be fine but I hate to think of the 14 year olds who might think this is just the thing to do. 
I should just mind my own business. You can't police the world...or the internet.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, 14 year olds can look up videos of Olympic riders and try jumping extreme heights without proper understanding and skills... There's no difference, really.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

The girl knows her stuff. There's plenty of videos online showing people doing stupid stuff. She's got to a point in her horse training career that I think she's earned the badge of respect from me. To each their own.

Working with horses is inherently dangerous. Heck picking out a horses feet has killed people.

ETA: I dont think that horse will be getting sold to a fourteen year old anytime soon


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

You should be the boss and leader for your horse. I think the horse should do whatever you ask of him as well.
Some people would rather be a friend rather than a leader. But no matter the case, your horse should try to do everything you ask him to do - but do it safely and can stop when you ask him to.
I love playing with my horse - sitting with him, going for a run around the arena, going over poles and doing barrels. That is how I play. I ask him to do something and he should do it. He should be willing to do it, not be dragging his feet and wanting to go home.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Showjumperachel-The video that I have seen she is wearing a helmet while she is jumping?

As far as the video... Frankly, she is an amazing rider and knows what she is doing. There is plenty of other stupid crap on the internet that kids can look up and try to imitate. She shouldn't limit what she can or cannot put on the internet, for fear that someone will try to mimic it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

There are plenty more videos on Youtube where the people are doing this sort of thing but in a way that I wouldn't call controlled or disciplined at all
Does it worry me that young people will try to imitate - well yes it does - but there's a million and one things out there for them to do that with


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Like all of the generally terrible riders. Youtube is equally full of awesome content (Riders and horses), and people who have no business being near them.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I see a horse that is respecting the persons space, I don't see any aggression or nastiness. He reacts to her body language. I think it's kind of neat.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Saranda said:


> Well, 14 year olds can look up videos of Olympic riders and try jumping extreme heights without proper understanding and skills... There's no difference, really.


Well, unless everyone gives up jumping on horses, there will be videos of horses doing jumping. This person is selling a DVD to 'teach' others to do what she does. If a top jumper sold a DVD saying, 'You can ride like I do', I'd think poorly of him/her as well.

Based on the studies I've seen, jumping increases the risk by 10-40 fold. That is 1,000-4,000%. Jumping without a saddle is probably even riskier. A responsible person doesn't encourage others to learn something like that by watching a video or DVD.

And maybe I'm just not a NH guy, but I'm about to campaign for a law that would make it illegal to use "bond" and "horse" in the same sentence. Maybe in the same paragraph. As in this comment from the YouTube video:

"_The bond you have with you're horses is amazing!_" 

If you want to be safe, you ride the training, not the bond. But that may just be the grumpy old man in me. :evil: Maybe if I go watch "The Black Stallion" 50 times...


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree. You should have all safety and respect with your horse before any bond happens. You can have a bond with your horse, but that doesn't always mean the horse will respect you. I have a bond with my horse as well - but he still is pushy and test me once in a while. Just because I have a bond with my horse doesn't mean I will never get hurt when I am with him.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I bonded with Mia almost immediately. We just liked each other. But she was dangerous to ride for years, because she didn't know how to be ridden, I couldn't ride worth squat, and what we both didn't know was dangerous to us both. With time, and TRAINING, she is much better for ANYONE who gets on her back.

Trooper & I are not pals. He tolerates me at best. He doesn't think of me as his friend, or even a nice guy. But he is safer to ride, because he's an ex-ranch horse who is in the habit of obeying and getting the job done. Even now, after 5+ years, I would probably be safer on Trooper than on Mia. When the horse hits the fan, it is training that counts. Not bonding.

Of course, maybe my horses are freaks. But maybe not. I like Mia a lot more. But Trooper is a better horse. But in honesty...the 'bonding' is why I pick Mia to ride about 98% of the time.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mmmm, I don't like seeing people 'playing' with their horses like this, scares me in all sorts of ways, BUT having looked at a few more videos, this girl knows her stuff, she rides really, I mean REALLY well and obviously has a bond with her horses beyond the "playing in the paddock" mentality.

As to the jumping without a helmet, she seems to be wearing one in most videos, so kudos for that.


----------



## Arizahn (Sep 25, 2011)

:? T'Khasi wouldn't interact with a human like that. He has the opinion that when the humans are in the field with you, you stand quietly or walk slowly... I am inclined to agree with him! But then I have epilepsy, so it is very important that my horse be aware of safe boundaries. If I keel over next to him, I want him to react by either staying still or moving slowly away, iyswim. That is what I am aiming for anyway  Big ask, but it is my goal.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry guys, didn't mean to start this then leave- I've been at work all day.


Personally, I wouldn't do this with my horse. I don't care how experienced I am or how long I've been with my horse....I just can't fathom doing this. The horse does seem to know his boundaries, though.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Arisahn, should you have a seizure while in the pasture, don't be afraid to lie down when you feel it coming on. Your horse will stand guard over you, as it would if another horse that is down sleeping. An interesting story- a fellow returned from Iraq with head injuries that resulted in seizures. He learned to ride and bo't a horse. Before long they hit the trails. On one ride he slid out of the saddle. When he became aware, his mare was standing guard. He soon learned that she knew when he would have a seizure and would stop and not move. At first he wasn't sure why until he felt the seizure coming on and dismounted. He knew then not to question her.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

She seems to know what she is doing. 

Lots of people choose to ride bareback over jumps without helmets. I've certainly seen Parelli do it and I'm sure he isn't the first.

I taught my horse to spanish walk. We do liberty work, and I taught her to free jump, turn and come back to me. We also play together. She'll chase me sometimes and run around, but never any bucking/kicking at me. She is respectful and we are bonded. 

I think without having that bond/trust/respect relationship you cannot excel as partners. I don't see having a bond and having respect as mutually exclusive. 

As a child I used to ride bareback and bridleless over jumps, but I always wore a helmet. I never fell off doing that either. Safe enough depending on the horse. It is more dangerous to ride a horse you don't know than it is to ride a horse you know well and trust. 

I would hope any 13 yr old watching the video would at least have a trainer or some coaching, or a really bomb proof horse. Besides I really hope most people don't buy their kids stallions!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Scary video in a way- there is a lot of potential for someone to try to imitate it and wind up severely injured (remember the one vid where the girl gets kicked in the face?) BUT that doesn't mean she shouldn't be posting things. It seems like the horse respects her bubble and is attentive to her signals, especially the 'game over' one. 

I certainly see the appeal, as I will play with my horse in a way, eg, if he's been cooped up in a stall due to weather, I'll turn him out in the arena and 'chase' him. I carry a lunge whip to actually drive him off if he were to get too close, but he always keeps his bucking and bouncing well out of range and seems to enjoy the long distance version of tag. I play the same game with my dogs... not that that's a particularly better idea either, though it is generally safer.

I think the 'someone might imitate this and get hurt' thing is sometimes taken too far in the modern day. At some point people need to be responsible for their own and their childrens' or charges' safety. If a child isn't old enough to either know better or take responsibility, maybe they shouldn't be unsupervised with a horse.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't know?? for me... If a horse was to act like that against my will; me and that horse would be spending ALOT of time in a round pin. It looks like she is asking her horse to do what it is doing. For me I would not train a horse to act that way. However that's me, what she dose as long as she has rules that the horse knows and understands then she is setting the rules. Safe or not safe?? who can say, not me. people would say that places I have ridden and things I have done might be called "unsafe" ridding is not a "safe" activity. To look at one short video to say she is or is not "safe", I can't say. 
I can say, I personally would not train a horse to do what that horse is doing. But, that's more of a I see no need to be able to have a horse do that in my day to day life. I train horse to work for me and help me make the jobs I do easier. Playing like this I don't have time for. She, does.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Since I've seen her videos and know shes experienced I would say its okay. To an inexperienced rider, I would say no. 

I play with my horse here and there. She keeps a respectable distance. I will dart across the arena and she will trot/canter after me and we'll play a bit. However she really knows when to stop. The second I stop and walk away, and change my body language, she stops playing and walks up to me normally and leads. She doesn't bother to try and keep playing, she never has, she knows when to quit. I would say when a horse acts like that and has respect for you then I would say why not! Just be mindful of what you're doing.

There are some things with horses that there are human limits to. Playing is one of those things and shouldn't be taken lightly. While two horses playing can kick each other and be perfectly fine, if a horse were to kick a human because it was playing (and not being disrespectful) we're pretty much a broken bag of skin and bones. Which is always why you need to keep a respectable distance between you and the horse and have your horse's respect. If you don't you're just digging a hole for yourself.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I suppose I'm in the group that cringes whenever I see something like that. I'm sure she does know her stuff and is in control of her horse, but she's encouraging others to "play" with their horses.


And we all know how that turns out the majority of the time....


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you Smrobs for posting that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I didn't watch the video. For some reason it wouldn't play. Anyway a general rule I go by is" if you have to ask if something is safe or not, it probably isn't " those little warning bells going off in your head are there for a reason and if more people listened to them I would probably be out of a job.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I watched the video. It is very clear that she is the one in control at all times. At no point is she in any danger from him - he very clearly respects her boundaries, and she is very very definitely the dominant one in the relationship.

As far as the worry that others will see this and copy it, what poppycock. If people are ready to go ahead and copy something they see on youtube, with no preparation or any sort of training, then sorry, you can't blame the person who posted the video. That is just ridiculous. What happened to being responsible for your own actions???


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> ...What happened to being responsible for your own actions???


and what about social responsibility?

Of course people copy others and every thing we do can have an impact on others and being aware of that is having a sense of social responsibility.

Be responsible of your actions but do not deny they impact upon others.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Not denying that they impact. But if you watched someone drive a car, then jumped in one and drove it without learning how first, is it the fault of the person in the video if you end up wrecking it and breaking your legs?

Social responsibility does not mean we need to temper our actions for fear that people will copy them. It means that we should not act if it will harm others. There is a line of difference between those two things. We cannot live our lives in constant fear that someone will see what we do, copy it, and hurt themselves. It is simply putting the responsibility on the wrong party.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Societal responsibility includes not selling instructional DVDs to anyone with a credit card teaching how to do dangerous things. Heck, if you buy coffee in a lot of stores, the cup will have a warning about the danger of hot coffee. And most people already have lots of experience with hot liquids!

There are many people who have no clue about the dangers involved in being around horses. Even among those with some horse experience, it seems few understand how subtle horses are, or how much training them depends on understanding body language and apply & releasing pressure at just the right moment. I think all horse training DVDs ought to include a warning - not by law, but due to a concern for others - that training a horse requires precise timing and understanding of the horse's body language, and should not be attempted by someone new to horses.

And if your YouTube video starts getting a lot of comments about how you have a great bond that keeps you safe with your horse, then I think any RESPONSIBLE person should reply:

"I bond with horses AFTER training. I ride and handle horses based on TRAINING. I don't 'ride the bond'! Horses are not humans, and they will not obey you because they enjoy your company. And it isn't fair to the horse to pretend otherwise."

Legally, I think she ought to be able to post her YouTube videos and sell her DVDs. Personally, I have no respect for her as a member of society. I hope she will become more responsible with age.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> Social responsibility does not mean we need to temper our actions for fear that people will copy them..


 
Actual it can mean exactly that. If a teen hero for example, suddenly starts posting videos of how great it is to, say, take drugs....they are not being socially responsible and therefore there is a need to temper our actions and consider how it affects others.

Yes do what you like in private and don't temper you actions as they only affect you, but if you make a public video then you take on a certain level of social responsibility for your actions and their consequences.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Arizahn said:


> :? T'Khasi wouldn't interact with a human like that. He has the opinion that when the humans are in the field with you, you stand quietly or walk slowly... I am inclined to agree with him! But then I have epilepsy, so it is very important that my horse be aware of safe boundaries. If I keel over next to him, I want him to react by either staying still or moving slowly away, iyswim. That is what I am aiming for anyway  Big ask, but it is my goal.


It's not that big to ask!  My brother has - well had he just recently went off the meds - absence seizures. He'd space off and if he was on a horse would fall off. My mare would sense it when he was on her (the few times he rides) and would stop. She would counter balance with him on her if he started to slip and if he did fall off park out over top of him. One time she actually laid down so he didn't have far to fall. When he rode our flighty gelding he had a seizure and that horse (who does not have the 'stop' mentality of my mare) stood stock still and craned his head around to always be in contact with my brothers toes. Horses in my experience, are very good about that and seem to know the difference. 

As for the comments about her video inspiring novices to do things outside their task range: I'm of the opinion that you should know your limits. I'm not going to go and watch a few puissance (sp?) videos on youtube, then go ride my inexperience horse over the biggest jump I can find. Common sense is a necessity of life. People who watch and are inexperience need to think that yes it might be safe because of the 'bond' that they share but they need to realize that to get the respect that she has has taken potentially years to develop and cultivate. You can't just go and let a yearling run over top of you because some girl on Youtube did. (I'm not using that example in reference to the video in this topic) :wink:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, so for example, some famous barrel racer posts a video of herself riding a winning run and some teenager decides to go jump on their pony and do the same and gets rolled on by their pony, then it's because the barrel racer posted a video on YT? 

Gee, when people and adults of children actually decide its ok to take responsibility for their actions and teach their children some common sense then these kind of discussions wouldn't happen.

If Alicia Burton's horse rears and lands in her head I'm sure she's not gong to blame anyone else but herself. 

I guess the guys who made the movie Black Beauty ought to edit out the rearing scenes too?

All I have to say is 'own it'.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I guess if you were training a horse to do tricks or perform there would be a point to this, but I just don't get liberty play. She seems in control of the situation though. Personally I wouldn't train my horse to do that. 
As far as the danger, I jumped out of a tree onto my pony when I was kid because I saw it on the Lone Ranger. Pretty sure my mom never thought about the tv show when she spanked me for doing something so stupid.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I am inclined to think that maybe the people who post these videos and also claim to be trainers/instructors shouldn't also add some text saying that these sort of things shouldn't be attempted by anyone that doesn't have correct training or real experience?
I have no problem with the bareback and bridleless stuff as she does it in a controlled situation but I do worry about the concept of someone having a horse bucking and careering around them in a field - while she is able to command respect (in the same way as Hempfling does by being a very strong leader) a lot of people might not realize how much work goes into achieving this and a lot of people will never achieve that level of respect from a horse no matter how long they try.
This is a video that I find more worrying because I see no disciple at all here and this is someone that is also a very capable rider/handler with a huge following of young people (over 36,000 subscribers) that I expected better of in terms of showing a good example
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FS5gygS-3k&list=TLXno9FoX47-I


----------



## maggiemac (Sep 2, 2013)

I wouldn't be comfortable with the rearing myself but she seems to be in control of the situation with the horse listening to her. As for youth watching the emulating the video - parents need to be sure their children are properly supervised.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

bsms said:


> She is a much better rider than I am or ever will be. But maybe the advantage I have in being an old fart is I realize what videos like that inspire others to do - others who do NOT have the ability. So yeah, I feel comfortable - even though I'm not a great rider or horseman - in saying she is wrong to post videos like that. Particularly since she sells videos to try to convince others to do the same...:-x
> 
> "_Now with over two million views on her videos and over three million on her YouTube channel, what started out as playing around in the paddock has gained her international attention, as people sit captivated, watching her FREE RIDE._"
> 
> ...


Exactly how I feel about it. I am not chastising her but because of many people who view horses as 'pets' like a Chihuahua is a pet, will go home and do this. I know this because I know a woman who did this. She had a lot of money, got tricked into buying a large 3 YO paint gelding because all of a sudden she *needed* a horse. She played tag with her horse all of the time instead of riding it (She was too afraid to ride unless it was during her lesson). One day I remember watching her "play" with her horse and when she turned her back, the horse charging after her, slammed on his breaks and reared behind her, nearly clocking her in the head. And she had no idea.

But that is an extreme situation . . . :wink:


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Teaching a horse to rear is only dangerous if you value your brain bucket.

I dont know if this video was posted, but this is why you DON"T play with your schmoopie


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

MsBHavin said:


> Teaching a horse to rear is only dangerous if you value your brain bucket.
> 
> I dont know if this video was posted, but *this is why you DON"T play with your schmoopie*
> 
> Stallion Kicks Girl On Head - YouTube


 
Exactly. The reach on an extended kick can be further than either the horse or handler realizes.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

The 'trick' training and liberty training is where a lot of this comes from. If I play with my horse she can buck and spazz... ACROSS the arena from me XD. If I can touch her with a 16ft lead she is to close for such foolishness and she knows that.


----------



## thatkrayz (Apr 3, 2013)

FYI: Her website DOES hold a "disclaimer:

_'Working with and around horses can be a dangerous activity, which could result in serious injury or death. Because of the unpredictable nature of horses, Alycia Burton and all associated with the production company will not assume any liability for your activities, related to this information contained on this DVD or website or not. This DVD and website and the products sold on it provide basic instruction and information that may not be suitable for every rider or every horse. No warranty is given as to the suitability of this instruction and information to you, or to anyone with whom you share this instruction and information. Furthermore, riding instructors using these techniques and information must assume all liability for sharing this information. Personal instruction may be more suitable for some individuals.'_

So for anyone trying to bash her for not informing those that horses are in fact dangerous, and that her riding style is undoubtly more of a danger, please be aware that she takes all legal precautions. Honestly, what she does is obviously hard. She is a talented rider, who should not be critiqued for her decision to spread her belief in "free riding." If I could ride as well as her, I would definitely "free ride" too! 

As far as 14 year olds seeing her video and deciding to mimic her; that is not at all her fault. She should not be punished or blamed for the actions of others. She is only showing videos of controlled situations. She is not posting videos of crazy, out of control horses. She has been wearing a helmet in all the videos I have seen (which is still a personal choice, anyway), and her animals never appear out of control or wild. 

I see no harm in her posting her videos, or even selling instructional DVD's. How is her selling video's any different from Clint or Pat? Things they preach can still be dangerous to humans. Hell, ALL of horse riding is dangerous to humans. Even horses, at times. 

People need to learn to take responsibilty of their actions. And parents who have children with horses need to have a large role in the training/care of their kids and animals. I would never let 14 year old ride unsupervised. I'm 24 and still like to know that at least someone is around when I'm riding. 

Society to too whiny as a whole. This is a talented girl, showing off her talents. She is good at riding, and makes money from what she knows. Just like any other good business man/woman. She is in no way forcing anyone to buy her goods/services, and is not in control of other's actions. 

I don't see any danger in what she does with her horses.
...Well, not any MORE danger than anything else that involves a 1,200 lb animal.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I hate to say it in such a callouss(sp?) way, but I think uneducated, novice individuals who put themselves in dangerous situations (should they get hurt) deserve it. It's no secret that horses aren't gold fish that can't hurt you...


----------



## thatkrayz (Apr 3, 2013)

I completely agree, Zexious. I know that when I was younger, and I did stupid things, I got a physical reminder. And guess what?! I never did that stupid thing again. 

Sometimes people just have to live and learn.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

yep, sorry, dumb. And for those who commend her riding, a great rider does not make a great trainer, owner or handler. I know a girl who can ride extremely well, but lacks the desire to learn to train or handle properly, so her horses are monsters on the ground.

I have more respect for people who have responsive, respectful horses and know how to handle them than those who do stupid things with them in an attempt to prove they are the next Alec with their version of the black stallion. These types of videos do nothing but show beginners how to hurt themselves and ruin their horses.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Definitely a lack of understanding the dangers of "playing" with an animal 10x your size. Heck, when my 70 lb dog plays hard and slams into me at a dead run, I almost fall on my can, and her horse is larger than 700 lbs.
I find her foolish, at best.
Funny, The Crocodile Hunter took many risks, too. I remember watching a show where he "played" with a camel on his place. I wouldn't have done that. 
We all know how he ended up, swimming too close to the business end of a sting ray.


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

From watching her and her horse's body language in the video, I wouldn't say it's dangerous--or no more so than any horse related activity. Not with her and her horse. From the horse's body language it is very obvious that he respects her; notice that he never rushed up to her, but walked slowly and respectfully up to her when she gave the signal. 

The bad part is that she is posting these videos and other dumb people will try it and get hurt, because they have no clue that a lot of training went into this horse before the girl ever attempted something like what is shown in this video.


----------



## thatkrayz (Apr 3, 2013)

BlueSpark said:


> yep, sorry, dumb. And for those who commend her riding, a great rider does not make a great trainer, owner or handler. I know a girl who can ride extremely well, but lacks the desire to learn to train or handle properly, so her horses are monsters on the ground.
> 
> I have more respect for people who have responsive, respectful horses and know how to handle them than those who do stupid things with them in an attempt to prove they are the next Alec with their version of the black stallion. These types of videos do nothing but show beginners how to hurt themselves and ruin their horses.


 
I agree that not all good riders are good trainers. But, if you read her biography and website, you can learn that she trains all of the horses in her care. It's obvious from her video's that her horses are all well trained. So, I don't know why you are assuming that she is a poor trainer. I would love to have one of the horses she has for sale. I dont' believe she is trying to "prove" anything by playing with her horse. It seems obvious to me in the video that the horse was respectful of her space, and she was in no danger. But, I also understand that not everyone is care-free enough to even attempt such actions with horses, and I don't blame them. I'm sure she took the time to learn the termperment of this horse, gain its trust and respect, and that she has taken the time to set her leadership roles, and boundaries. 

No reason to believe someone is "dumb" just because they attempt/try more than you do. She obviously hasn't sustained any life-threatening injuries in her journey with horses. And besides, people who DON'T play with their horses deal with life-threatening injuries all the time. Even in the most controlled of circumstances...

Life is short. We all choose what to do with our time here. Her playing with her horses doesn't hurt anyone, and there is no reason to berate her for an innocent decision. If she gets hurt, then that sucks for her. I don't believe that her playing with her horse is any more/less dangerous than a crowd of 12 horses running 45 mph within 1 foot of eachother is...It's all a give and take.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

So, evidently I create controversial threads without meaning to. LOL
I honestly didn't think it would be a problem, but judging from the replies- I'm wrong! Though, I must remember, this is the internet!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

MsBHavin said:


> Teaching a horse to rear is only dangerous if you value your brain bucket.
> 
> I dont know if this video was posted, but this is why you DON"T play with your schmoopie
> 
> Stallion Kicks Girl On Head - YouTube


Crap. I didn't look at the video until now!!!
There are so many things wrong going on in that area--loose, barbed wire fencing, garbage like you would see in a junkyard, chairs stacked.
You can see that this horse is irritated by his ears and body language. He kicked her to say, "stop, this is stupid!"
Did she survive this?
I loose lunge with a purpose and a whip. I have baby step goals and I stop when I achieve them to reward my horse, so he realizes the purpose of the lesson.
I am glad to see stuff like this posted. You never know who is trolling this site.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

BlueSpark, I don't think that people should limit themselves and what they post for fear that other people will mimic them. Take a look at all of the other videos on youtube xD


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

There's a huge difference about the first video and the second one (the kick) and the difference is the horse's body language. The first horse looks playful, ears foward, interested in her play and seems to be in a good mood. Plus she has a huge safe distance, which is really important! The second horse is the combination of frustrated horse (because he's just trying to get the treats) with a girl who is encouraging that kind of behavior by giving him treats without even realizing the language of the horse. The horse has is ears pinned back all the time. She's just ignoring it and no safe distance. So yeah, huge difference in the behavior of both horses and people.

I do trick training with my horse and one thing that makes me really upset is when people find something funny that the horse is doing without even realizing what is really happening. just like in that video. The girl in the second video finds really funny that the horse is jumping behind her and following her around, woww, really nice, what a shame she learnt her lesson in the worst way possible. People HAVE to pay attention to horses body language because that's the only way they have to communicate with us and tell us if there's something wrong or right.

So yeah, first video is totally fine for me, she seems she knows what she's doing, safe distance, happy horse, it's just a play in the padock  Second video, hmmm, what a complete disaster!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a lot of respect for the girl as a trainer and rider. I think I would believe that people can record and show whatever they want. It looks like she is well in control of the horse and situation. 

Okay maybe she has training videos, now I haven't watched those but it mostly looks like she starts to give ideas into tackless riding. If she is encouraging beginners and non-professionals to run around in the pasture with their horse...yes there are going to be tons more incidents like the second 'stallion kicks....' video. I didn't really get that she was teaching that. 

People need to learn to think for themselves. I think a problem with society is we need to stop requiring rules and censorship to show them how to live and not get themselves killed. Idols do what they will, instead of telling them they can't do that because they are an idol we need to teach people to stop idolizing dangerous and destructive behavior. People want to be guided, and its coming to a point where they have to be guided.


----------



## Ian McDonald (Aug 24, 2011)

Instead of wondering is it right or is it wrong, it's possible that there are just a certain rare type of horse person who can utilize this level of expression in the horse or -should- do so! There's a world of difference between the first video and the one of the girl who got kicked - but these things aren't always so readily obvious! It's probably fair to say that the majority of horses are better off just being calm and controllable when they're around people.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

In the first video I see a horse that is bordering on the "up yours" attitude.

He turns away from her at several points and is giving little bucks, and the rears are starting at point where she is not directing them at times too. Somewhere between 16 and 24 seconds in.

And if you watch his ears when he is chasing her? And make no mistake that is how he is viewing it, he is not happy happy happy but bordering on ticked off. Snaking head he gives shows that too.

When she has her eyes on him and is stopped, he is more focused then and the "up yours" attitude has toned down then. 

This is not a give and take in play, it cannot be because to horses? Playing means kicking out at each other, and both horses well within range too, or rearing and kicking out as they switch ends.

Are there people who can get by with things that most of us wouldn't try? Of course. Does that mean they are more gifted in their "walk with the horsies"?

Not usually. Just means they haven't had their teeth knocked down their throats yet.

To me, unless you are a circus trainer with a liberty act? All of this is foolishness and a good way to end up dead. Or worse. A quad.

And doing this type of thing ESPECIALLY with a stallion? Makes newbies think that my horse can be a stallion and is not dangerous at all...I can run and play with him like a Lab in the fields.....lalalala....when the reality is, for those of us that have handled stallions any, they can get you in a heartbeat, and the humans usually don't fare well in that encounter at all.

And this is less a bond, than it is liberty training. That is the real problem the search for the BOND that new horse owners expect to have, and that think this is the way to get it, instead of learning the basics of horse handling, and behavior.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For me, it's not so much about just the playing or the tricks aspect of it. I have the same problem with her that I have with most of the box-set clinicians and youtube trainers. 

Novice horse owners/riders/handlers should _not_ be encouraged to try _any_ sort of training on their own because 99% of the time, it ends badly for everyone involved. It ends especially bad for the horse because his ignorant owner taught him something "fun" that turned out to be dangerous like _playing_ on the ground or rearing/laying down under saddle.

Folks who don't already have the knowledge/ability need to work with a good trainer who _does_ have the knowledge/ability. Not only will that minimize risk to the person, but it gives the horse the best chance to actually have a life instead of being sent to the packer because he's "dangerous".


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> BlueSpark, I don't think that people should limit themselves and what they post for fear that other people will mimic them. Take a look at all of the other videos on youtube xD


unfortunately I have seen some of the videos on you tube. Everyone has the right to post whatever they want. I know far, far, far too many people who believe the horsie fairytales fed to them as children. then as they grow up they start watching videos like this one, and think "if I have a great bond with my horse, I'll be able to do that!", or something similar. They try it and get hurt.

Tell me what that video shows that is useful? at best it is entertainment. It shows me nothing of her skills as a trainer. I don't want to PLAY with my horse, because I am not a horse! My smallest horse is 4 times my weight. I have watched horses play, and any one of the kicks, strikes and bites they inflict on each other could easily kill or mangle me. No thanks. 

Coincidentally, none of the great horse people I have known personally have ever 'played' with their horses. I have great respect for the well trained, responsive, willing partners they create.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Exactly my point. I want my horses to respect my presence, not think it's time to go buck wild and have horsie play time. 
They can play on their own time with their horse friends. Either way, I'm not having my boys run around like horses who have no respect for humans, which is EXACTLY what I avoid.


----------



## EquineCloud (Sep 4, 2013)

I've watched several videos of hers, she knows what she was doing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I think she probably knows what she is doing. Her horses body language is very different than the white stud in the other video posted. That horse has ears back and his idea of play seems more sinister. In the original video the girl does cue the horse to rear it seems. Which indicates a level of training. 

I would not do this with my own horse and I think its unsafe to do with a stallion. Thats the biggest sticking point to me. Even well behaved stallions are still studs and are inclined to push the envelope from time to time. Which means that in my opinion this is not the best stallion management technique. You are teaching a horse that its okay for you to bounce around with me near you. I have a firm four on the floor policy with all creatures over 200 pounds. That said there are literally thousands of people who handle their stallions in ways that I find dangerous or potentially dangerous. I will probably never have them all in a room to lecture and they would probably not listen to me. So, I say see ya wouldn't want to be ya.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Blue Spark, many of the videos posted on youtube serve no purpose at all, aside from entertainment. IE-Harlem Shake. Gangnum Style. Just to name a few...

She can post whatever she wants, just like you can post whatever you want, just like I can post whatever I want. Her videos are not meant to be instructional. They ARE for entertainment, and that's fine.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Any time I see videos like this. . .or ads for "Learn from Home Horse Training" courses, I get mixed feelings.

There _are_ experienced horse people who can "get away with" doing things like this _because_ of their experience. They understand the concepts of body language and timing and working around the animals. They also understand the potential danger, they know how to bring a situation under control if necessary.

And some people just naturally have a talent, and a "feel" for working with animals that others may never achieve even after many years and thousands of dollars spent.

To me, selling that promise to a generally novice/beginner public is (to me) irresponsible. It's fun to watch, but in recent years I have noticed a decline in "don't try this at home" messages. Instead, more and more people seem to be getting encouraged to feel "inspired" by what they see, and attempt it for themselves. 

Telling someone that "you, too, can have THIS sort of fluffy feel-good Alec-and-the-Black relationship with YOUR horse just by following these 12 easy steps at the bargain price of $499.99" is irresponsible.


----------



## thatkrayz (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm not aware that her "playing" video was instructional at all. As far as I know, none of her YouTube videos are actually instructional. And her videos for purchase, as far as I know, do not cover/teach "playing" with ones horse. I was under the impression that they covered some ground work, and how to convert horse/rider to "free riding." I'm pretty sure the video under discussion was purely for entertainment only, not instructional in any way.


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd say that looking at her other videos she has sufficient control over her horses for this sort of thing to be relatively safe.


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sets a bad example for the kiddies.


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

showjumperachel said:


> In her other video, she is jumping a massive fence bareback and bridleless. But most importantly, she is jumping it HELMETLESS. It doesn't matter how good of a rider you are, riding a horse without a helmet is dangerous. Horses are ANIMALS with a mind of their own that controls a body three times your size. They are prey animals, therefore their natural inclination is to take flight when something scares them. I trust my horse, but I would NEVER get on him without a helmet OR "play" with him in the pasture with him rearing and bucking around me. I would also never advocate/encourage rearing.....I know some people train their horses to do that and that is beyond me.
> 
> Anyways, this is just my two cents.


For what it's worth she has a helmet on in all the videos I've seen....


----------



## PixiTrix (Sep 11, 2013)

rookie said:


> I think she probably knows what she is doing. Her horses body language is very different than the white stud in the other video posted. That horse has ears back and his idea of play seems more sinister. In the original video the girl does cue the horse to rear it seems. Which indicates a level of training.


I agree... It looks like she is cueing him to rear on the ground more than just uncontrolled chaos-


----------



## grain4thought (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi, I am new to the forum but I have enjoyed reading here for long time. 
I finally made an account because I feel like maybe what I could say on this subject is worth something to someone.

xlionesss, you asked the question if this girl and her horse look safe. No it does not look safe. But safe is relative term. 

I teach riders and work with horses for a living and 9/10ths of the people I teach come to me out of fear of their horses. Fear of falling off, fear of being kicked, fear of being killed, etc. The darndest thing is, most of these people have relatively friendly easy to work with horses and all the rider wants to do is overcome their fears.

I have personally had horses who Spanish walk, rear, lay down, bow etc. I have even worked with beginning steps of Haute Ecole maneuvers. I have had accidents doing all of them, thankfully non of my accidents were fatal. However, I still work with horses, and I still have them do these things. 

Something that I wish more equestrians would come to grips with is that fact that nothing about horses is safe. *Horses are not toys.* They do not come with direction manuals for safe operation. 

The question is not if this girl is safe, the question is what risks each of us are willing to take. If you are not comfortable with your horse rearing then DO NOT DO IT, but be kind and reserve your judgment against others. This girl has made her own choice to work with her horses NATURAL ability and desire to rear to create a deeper and better relationship. She did nothing worse or more dangerous then the Spanish riding school does, or movie horses do, or trick horses do. She did nothing worse then you do with your horse. You simply think you are safer and better because your horse doesn't express his/her natural ability to rear around you.

For thousands of years people have ridden horses, worked with horses and yes, have had their horses rear, strike, sometimes even kick. Who are we to decide who should have done what for what reasons?

If you are not comfortable, confident, and competent around a horse then your chances of getting injured jump dramatically, no matter what your horse does or does not do and no matter who did what with your horse. 

Lastly, Please understand, I believe everyone should act *RESPONSIBLE* around horses. To me responsible is understanding that horses are 1000lb, living, breathing beings who naturally have pride and hierarchy, who naturally rear, kick, gallop, bite, strike, buck and stretch. I guarantee this horse reared in his field by himself, before she ever had him rear on purpose. She did not TRAIN him to rear she just developed it into a form of deeper communication. Horses don't need your permission to act like a horse and will do what they will without asking you, when the need arises or when they feel like they should. Horses ALWAYS have a reason for what they are doing. Only humans do things "just because". Whether you understand or are aware of why your horse does something is entirely dependent on you. Responsible is, respecting horses for what they are and can do, not behaving like a fool, being aware of what is going on, and understanding how horses think and behave. No one is ever safe, or ever will be, but it is possible to limit your risk of injury through understanding knowledge and awareness. If you do not have the understanding, knowledge, ability and awareness to communicate with a rearing horse in a respectful manner (both your horse respecting you and you respecting your horse), then DO NOT encourage rearing in your horse or you WILL get hurt. In like manner, respect others and understand that different people can communicate with horses in different ways and are willing to risk more, and those people do not need to be put down or insulted. 

"Kindness never hurts but cruel words can poison the soul."


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We can't stop living because of how someone might interpret it.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

People will do what people will do. Personally, I think skydiving is insane. Why would anyone want to jump out of a perfectly good airplane??? Unless it's going down, of course.
I just hope I never unknowingly buy a horse someone has taught to rear, paw, do airs above the ground (...oh wait, I think I might have had one of those) or give kisses.


----------



## eleora9001 (Sep 26, 2013)

This really doesn't seem safe at all.. She sometimes runs behind him and obviously he won't be able to see where she is so she could get hurt very easily.. And I have nothing against stallions, but they can be unpredictable and he could accidentally cause an injury :-(


----------



## Ima Free Spirit (Oct 2, 2013)

grain4thought said:


> hi, i am new to the forum but i have enjoyed reading here for long time.
> I finally made an account because i feel like maybe what i could say on this subject is worth something to someone.
> 
> Xlionesss, you asked the question if this girl and her horse look safe. No it does not look safe. But safe is relative term.
> ...


omg finally some one open minded


----------



## megstwoIDpal (Oct 11, 2013)

Clava said:


> But horses get sold or are handled by others....


i wouldn't be thinking of selling that horse if i were her


----------



## Godgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

I think that it is perfectally safe. If she has trained that horse to do this, which it looks like she has, than it is safe. also I think that we shouldnt worry about what she does. if she gets hurt then that is totally her fault and she is the only one to blame.


----------



## Godgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

Also I do not think that she meant her videos to be instructional at all. she was probably just showing what she can do just like a singer will show what they can do by making and posting a video. I was at a horse clinic yesterday and there was a girl doing freestyle there and she completely did the same thing that the girl in the video just did.


----------



## TheSnowyStorm (May 2, 2013)

This was HER decision, the horse is keeping well away from her. Seeing all of her other videos, she is someone that KNOWS what she is doing. She obviously has a strong relationship with this horse. This stallion also is not being aggressive and like I said before, he is keeping his distance. I think people should STOP all this "It's not safe it's not safe leave that horse it might kick you" 
It is quite annoying. Leave her alone and just keep your opinions to yourselves. 

Sorry if that sounded rude, but just thinking aloud.


----------



## JazzyGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

After seeing the video, reading some of the comments, my first thing to say is Horse Are Dangerous.

Helmet, no helmet, tack, no tack, playing on the ground or ridding playfully around.

Horses are bigger and stronger then us, everything is dangerous! But we each take our own risks with our horses everyday, sure it gives less experienced horse lovers/owners a wrong idea, but we should hope most of the less experienced are being watched with their horses anyway and have support.

I think its beautiful the way she is bonded with her horse, and I agree completly with the fact I want my horse to know Im boss, but a partnership isnt always work, it should be enjoyable in multiple ways.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

TheSnowyStorm said:


> It is quite annoying. Leave her alone and just keep your opinions to yourselves.
> 
> Sorry if that sounded rude, but just thinking aloud.


Yes it sounded rude, I think it WAS rude, I'm sorry but anything that you put out in the public is going to get opinions, some positive and some negative.


----------



## TheSnowyStorm (May 2, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> Yes it sounded rude, I think it WAS rude, I'm sorry but anything that you put out in the public is going to get opinions, some positive and some negative.


All I'm trying to say is that this is her choice and you don't need to criticise her like this.

I'm sorry if that was rude.  I just don't think it's fair on her. :-(
If anything criticising her like this is rude from itself. My opinions. 

But then again, it is the internet. I'm going to leave now.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

TheSnowyStorm said:


> All I'm trying to say is that this is her choice and you don't need to criticise her like this.
> 
> I'm sorry if that was rude.  I just don't think it's fair on her. :-(
> If anything criticising her like this is rude from itself. My opinions.
> ...


If she chooses to put it up she also chooses to accept the positive and negative that goes along with it. :wink:

Videos like this worry me. Sure, this girl seems like a decent horse woman BUT guess who is checking out these videos and looking up to her... nieve and impressionable teens who don't know this can be dangerous and go wrong _quickly_!! They want to share that "ohmahgodzzz ahmazin bond" with their horses.... regardless of the *unknown* risks.


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

I actually have a video about this sort of thing that I filmed at the US Dressage Championships. It is by a trick horse trainer demonstrating his stuff with a Fresian. I'll have to take it off my camera and upload it tonight.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

First let me say I love watching her videos and she obviously knows what she is doing. 

Now to answer your question; Yes, It is dangerous. However, people post a lot of videos of much worse things they do with their horses, and at some point people need to take responsibility for their own actions. If some stupid kid decides to go do this and gets kicked in the face who's fault is it? Hers for posting her awesome videos? No, it's the idiot who lets their untrained kids go play with their horses unsupervised.

Edit:
Not saying people are idiots for letting kids ride horses, but you know what I mean…


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, I admire her skill level, but I personally view it more as a circus act. I agree with Slide in that there are many impressionable people oohing and ahhing an individual who doesn't even wear a helmet. I think at least there should be a disclaimer or warning at the start of the video.

Impressed.... Not really. Just self promotion.


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

Everything we do with horses is dangerous in one way or another, and Alycia Burton doing what she is in that video is no different, but it's considerably less dangerous for her to be doing that with her horse than it would be for me to go out and do that with my own, mainly because I don't know what I'm doing with a rearing horse unless i'm on top of it.

My only issue with the danger aspect of that is, like others have said, the people that watch the video and go "ermagerd I has to do that with mah horsaay" without knowing up from down. that's where the problems are created in my opinion. Alycia knows what she's doing, she and the horse are at respectful distances from each other, she doesn't look to be in striking range, or in falling range say if the horse slipped during a rear, but so many other less experienced people out there wouldn't know how to execute that as safely as a dangerous performance like that can be executed.


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

If you ask me this is no different from (what's that show?) Cavalia. The only difference is she's posting for free online and her material doesn't come stamped with the "do not try at home" sticker. Really I don't see _any_ difference between the two. (Maybe that expensive horse show doesn't have rearing. I don't know.)

Person on the ground controlling the horse? Check.
Horse performing enviable tricks? Check.
Helmet free work? Check.
Stallions? Check.
People swooning over "amazing bond?" Check. 
Good horse people doing what they love? Check.

Really I don't have anything to criticize her on. She's infinitely more in tune with that horse than I could ever hope to be with any horse handed to me. She's an infinitely better rider than I could ever hope to be. The horse clearly respects her boundaries and he seems like he's always questioning "is this ok?" when I watch his head. He's eager to please.

There's always going to be stupid and impressionable people on the internet. If you ever want to lose faith in that, simply google "fail videos" and be amazed. While this woman shouldn't be trying to say what she does is easy in any fashion, and while she should be promoting caution, I don't think I (personally) have room to speak or reprimand her for the way she's doing things. The only thing I could do within reason is suggest a helmet. 


ETA - I found a clip of Cavalia. While it's not exactly the same as the video in question, it shares the same principles. Especially where she's running in front of the horses.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Saranda said:


> Her body language and how the horse reacts tell me all I need to know. Honestly. it is dangerous, of course, as all things we do with horses, but in the right hands and in the right time this is a wonderful tool to strengthen partnership. I see that this girl knows what she's doing and I respect her for her choices. Many of us would have lots to learn from her - and it's a shame that just because there are inexperienced people out there, who post truly dangerous videos that show their incompetence, examples of true work at liberty get stashed in the same pile.


Well said.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

While I'd agree that things like cavalia can also influence people in the wrong way it a little bit different, its a professional performance. Alysia is purposely marketing and targeting this crowd of young people BECAUSE they are so vulnerable. Hence higher revenues from her DVD.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> While I'd agree that things like cavalia can also influence people in the wrong way it a little bit different, its a professional performance. Alysia is purposely marketing and targeting this crowd of young people BECAUSE they are so vulnerable. Hence higher revenues from her DVD.


First, I didn't realize she was selling a DVD. (I read "self-promotion and figured she was just chasing fame. It didn't click quite right!) Which is why I said "free" on my last post. I have to agree that she's marketing toward the ignorant more than not though.

Second, I have never known the separation between "professional" and "amateur" to create a thick boundary between what people are willing to try at home due to being "inspired" by an act they witnessed. Just the other day my cousin returned from a circus-type deal that had an Aerial Silk act. It was a professional performance and it was stamped with the "do not try at home" sticker. We caught him tying blankets to their indoor balcony, so he could practice for his show. Luckily we caught him in time. The kid is somewhere between 10-13.

One day at the barn where I used to ride, I was taking a bareback lesson and had cantered a half-lap. It was a new victory for me and I had been working on my cantering skills for months. I went off to another arena with my instructor to finish out the lesson. Behind us, a newbie with six or seven lessons behind her had been grooming her lesson horse. She saw me do my victory half-lap and decided she was going to do it too. So what did she do? She grabbed a helmet, untied her horse, lead him to the middle of the arena and managed to get on. She was riding bareback. When my instructor felt a random need to turn around and check a fence, she instantly flipped her lid and went off to get the girl off of the horse. She was 16ish years old. She was old enough and normally acted mature enough not to need a babysitter at the barn.

Hell, even my first ever horse riding instructor was helplessly influenced by a horse movie. You know that movie "Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken?" (Favorite movie ever.) She and her friend were trying to do the canter mount that Sonora had to do to learn how to mount when the horse came up the ramp. They video taped it, and it was basically a video of two fourteen year olds flying over a horse's back in a lunge circle.

People have an endless enthusiasm when they become inspired. Inspired people can do the dumbest of things, with or without the boundary of professionalism. I'm sure these things could have been prevented. My instructor could have not been allowed with the horses by herself. We could have babysat the sixteen year old and put my cousin in front of a game. But this is only a small testimony to what a lot of people do. Even if you look at kids who want to be like Tony Hawk in their skills. He's a professional skateboarder and he's known for doing crazy tricks. Whether you're with those kids or not, they're going to try to mimic what they saw on tv. Even if the only reason is to one-up and show off to their friends. 

With all that said I can't truly reprimand Alysia for trying to make money in whatever way she's trying to do it. Even if she was only trying to market herself to the experienced horse people's community as a "free riding" horse trainer, there'd be the chance of an impressionable fool watching her video and trying to mimic it on their own. We just have to put our faith in people and hope for the best that they're smart enough not to try what she does.

(But she SHOULD be promoting safety if nothing else.)


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

You riding lesson is the perfect example of what I was trying to get at when I say professional. 

What do you think would have happened if she saw your trainer do that? I bet should would have said "wow, she is good. One day I hope to ride like that." Then she sees someone who is presumably a peer do it and she is more likely to think "Hey, if she can do that I can do it too!". When I started jumping I watched my trainer sail over 4 foot + jumps for fun. I wouldn't dare attempt it, I have respect for her knowledge. Then when I see my friend hop on her horse and jump bareback I'm way more likely to say "If she can do it I probably can too!". I'm not saying just because a professional does it means no one will want to try it, but it certainly help to carry that title. 

And don't get me wrong I'm _not_ saying people who go to a movie, circus, show, etc don't get expired to do stupid things. I just think they are more likely to stop and think when they see someone is a "powerful" or more knowledgable state.


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh! I get where you're coming from and agree with you whole-heartedly.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

all Im going to say is nice videos..... but it only takes once to make a disaster. I don't care how well a horse is trained playing in a field running around having them rear etc etc serves no purpose but to invite trouble. Horses don't know that in play there are rules they just run spin BUCK REAR run BUCK REAR spin etc. Just because a rider can ride ( and we all know she can ride ) doesn't mean shes an exception to any trouble. Honestly its not my cup of tea If I want a horse to act like a dog I would get a dog.

JMHO
TRR


----------



## louisemegx (Oct 16, 2013)

The horse is keeping a respectable distance, it wouldn't be safe if he was any closer but to be fair i think they have a great bond


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I think perhaps her videos need to come with a caution to the novice. That these can be very dangerous behaviours and it took a lot if work and respect to be able to do this safely.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

louisemegx said:


> The horse is keeping a respectable distance, it wouldn't be safe if he was any closer but to be fair i think they have a great bond


What exactly counts as a "great bond"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

I will admit, I run with my horse. He is trained to stay beside me close enough that I can reach out and touch him and he matches my speed, but this is taking it to far.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

And I see this as straining the horse that disrespect is acceptable. No way in HELL would a stud colt behave like this to a dominant stallion, and this is a full grown horse. Also, why is he left a stud? He does not have the confo to be left intact.


----------

